# Ky. or Tenn. spring break



## debrichard (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, we're new owners of a motorhome and would like to go somewhere close by like Ky. or Tenn. (warmer than here in MI), for the end of the month.  We would like peaceful, beautiful, grassy setting and waterside would be a def. plus.  What about Ky. or Lake Barkley?  Haven't been there in yrs.  Need large, pull thru lots for our first time out, and service close by as we'll need to work all the "bugs" out of our slightly used rv.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

RE: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

well i can tell u about one place ,, it is nice ,, and plenty of room ,, and have a nice river close by ,,, full hookups ,,, and free wifi ,,, and the bathhouse's ,, u will not believe ,, it's in TN ,, and it's called Misty River Rv resort ,,, it's in kinda the mountain area of Walland ,,, and btw they were voted TN rv CG of the yr ,, last yr ,,, and btw ,, to all i do not have any ties with this place ,, or do they pay me ,, i camp there all i can ,,, really nice place ,,, btw here is the websight ,,,, u can decide for u'r self  http://www.mistyriverrv.com/
Hope this helps ,, and also ,, it is close to Pigeon Forge ,, and Gatlinburg ..
 :approve:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Rod-
Sounds like a great place.  How close is it to where you are?


----------



## Darlin (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Hey Rod

Can I trade my Florida for your North Dakota?  Odds are very unlikely that we will travel to ND in our rv.  
We were ther in our car about 14 yrs ago.  That is a really long hike from Fla.

Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Hey Darlin can you believe he (Rod) hasn't been to FLORIDA as much as he loves the beach.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

well darlin ,,, that was way back when i was younger ,,, we took a month trip ,, covered 37 states ,, and the district of columbia ,, was a fun trip ,, and the last one that we made like that ,, but i must say ,, i have been to FL ,, but have not stayed there ,, we drove down to ck out destine one time ,, and never really made plans to go back ,, but it's not off the list of fulltime to do's yet     :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Becky Rod is only about 45 minutes away from the CG. But he does like CG and he has no attachments to the CG.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Becky ,, it's about less than 45 min drive for me ,, it's a good weekend spot ,, and i must say the fishing is good ,,, i like to flyfish ,, and it is very good for that ,, the only other place i love to fish ,, is the canjos river in colorado ,, best trout fishing i have ever seen  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Sorry Rod I didn't know u was going to reply.    :laugh: . But Becky I am planning on hitting that CG real soon and demand that Rod teach me how to fly fish. I never could get my line to stay in the air that long for a fish to catch it :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Hollis ,, it's all in the wrist ,, and u are not fish ,,,, fishing ,, u are fly fishing ,,, trying to catch flys ,, on u'r pole ,, it takes time to master ,, but once u do ,,, man the big ones u can reel in  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
JK ,, it is all about trout fishing ,, sorry hollis  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Darlin (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Honey & I did the trip from Fla  to SD, ND, thru Montana back thru Neb back to Fla.   Understand now why it was called badlands.

Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Darlin I am heading to SD this May. We are staying in Rapid City for a few days  and moving in WY. I really can't say where we will end up as the DW hasn't shown me the itinerary yet. But I do know it will interesting. We are also planning on a trip to Destin Fla. and then up to Gatinburg  TN again this fall. So as you can see we have a plan. I might try to talk her into MR camp ground that Rod is talking about. As I see it , it all about getting out and camping. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Hollis-
Maybe we can plan a trip while we are at Ken's open house!  It's tough for folks like Rod and me who are still holding down jobs to do much traveling, but I've got family in Nashville I could use as an excuse.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

there u go Becky, where there is a will there is a way :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

I can take off when i want ,, well if i am not up to my armpits in work ,, i have one other employee ,, and he can handle it ,, if not i'm not that far away ,, but that sounds good ,, Becky ,, let me know ,, and i'll pack the snow suit ,,  :laugh:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

Rod u got snow in OCT if so I am not coming


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: Ky. or Tenn. spring break

not so much the Snow ,, hollis ,, but the cold ,,, u know me ,, i wear a jacket and a sweat shirt if it's 60 outside  :approve:  :laugh: ,, and btw ,, i did camp at MR in late September ,, and YES ,, i had to have the heat strips running in the MH


----------

